# Вельтмайстер



## маша (6 Мар 2012)

Что делать?Когда я играю,то в правой клавиатуре поднимается вверх клавиша"ля",я её ставлю на место,начинаю играть,она опять выскакивает...


----------



## ze_go (6 Мар 2012)

накладка отклеилась от деревянной (пластмассовой) основы,
либо трещина в рычаге.


----------



## TokarevAcc (13 Мар 2012)

Там где в нижнем ряду, рычаг с резинкой?


----------



## маша (16 Мар 2012)

У меня просто лапка чуть не сломалась...


----------



## TokarevAcc (17 Мар 2012)

Насколько помню - ля первой окатвы нажимается так.



Резинка, нарисованная красным цветом разбалтывается и начинает сползать, я переставил с клавиши ДО, там похожий механизмъ


----------



## mikes7 (30 Мар 2012)

Маша, скорее всего у вас просто отогнулся назад рычаг этой клавиши, чтобы всё было хорошо, нужно выгнуть его обратно, отрегулировав высоту клавиши по остальным. Для этого нужно: 

1) Снять лицевую крышку правой части аккордеона (она либо привинченна несколькими винтами или шурупами, если у вас старый инструмент годов 60-70, любо с помощью двух рычагов на самой крышке - у более новых)

2) Посмотреть что же случилось с той клавишей

а) Если треснула клавиша в месте где она прикрепляется к рычагу, тут уже сложнее - любо найти такую же новую от другого инструмента, либо как-то это дело заклеить

б) Если сильно отогнулся рычаг - либо отогнуть его плоскогубцами, либо руками - дело 5 минут!


----------

